# Who doesn't like a new model Glock?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glock Goes Concealed Carry: Could This New Gun Shake Up the Market? (RGR, SWHC)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:
I don't know if it will shake up the market. The G26/G27 are about the same size only wider. They also hold more rounds 10+1/9+1 respectively instead of 6+1. I carry mine concealed in a pocket holster sometimes OWB without any printing. I know that a lot of people have been clamoring for a single stack "nine" from Glock especially with the advent of the G42 .380. I can't see myself rushing out to buy one. I'll keep my G26, no question about it. It might be good for those who choose to carry inside the waistband, which I would never do with a Glock, unless I want to speak in a high pitched voice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

A G43 huh? I like it. First I have seen it though. If the street prices are around 450-499, I would buy it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> I don't know if it will shake up the market. The G26/G27 are about the same size only wider. They also hold more rounds 10+1/9+1 respectively instead of 6+1. I carry mine concealed in a pocket holster sometimes OWB without any printing. I know that a lot of people have been clamoring for a single stack "nine" from Glock especially with the advent of the G42 .380. I can't see myself rushing out to buy one. I'll keep my G26, no question about it. It might be good for those who choose to carry inside the waistband, which I would never do with a Glock, unless I want to speak in a high pitched voice.


I'm not a Glock expert by any means, so I don't know it it will be a big deal or not. I know that there are some Glock fans on this forum, so I posted the article for them to judge.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It's a full inch wide, but only holds 6 rounds? If Glock went to all metal mags, they could shave some off the width or increase the capacity.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

My G32 carries AIWB very nicely, with the 9mm barrel and mags, that's 15+1. I see very little use for a G43 in my safe.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No question it shoots good. I like it from what i've seen.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

It is a tish lighter than the S&W shield. And a bit more expensive.

However the sheild gets you to 8 rounds and a full grip.

after buying a Sheild and a G19 the 43 doesn't really hit me as big as I thought it would. I think it is the idea that with all other glocks you can put the larger guns magazines into it and with this you can't so there is no selling point for me


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

A new Glock. Yawn.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Huuummmm,
Glock build a single stack gun? Innovative? No - sure not, the market already exist and is very established?
OK the gun will be bought and defended by the Glockists regardless. Glock could put a scruffy cheesecake on the market and get defended with blood. 

So why should I looking into a Glock 43. What can a Glock do better than let say a Walther PPS, Mr. Smiths Shield or a, Bersa, a Beretta..... or a ...
The single stack market is filled with real good guns, many real affordable and over years proven good and reliable. Does the Market really need a little Glock? 

So why would I look into a Glock 43 if I am in the Market for a single stack? I mean 6+1 is not really the screamer on the market. 

Type slow because, I just get told here, since I'm not a Glocksnub, I could not be very educated.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:
Glock snobs? People buy Glocks *because they are dependable and they work.* Nothing to do with being a snob. It certainly isn't some sort of status symbol, millions own them and for good reason. I own a wide variety of handguns, Sig, S&W, KAHR, CZ, Springfield, Bond Arms, NAA, Uberti, Cimmaron, Kimber, Detonics, Walther, Colt and Ruger. Love 'em all. For everyday carry it's Glock hand's down. Unless you've got some sort of rare multi thousand dollar collectors item there really is nothing to brag about. None of the guns I have are rare collectors items to be used as status symbols or belittle others over because they're all a dime a dozen available at just about any gun store. Anyone can buy one. There are a lot of better things to do in life than to be envious of others or to show off what you have. Besides no matter what you've got, unless you're Bill Gates somebody somewhere is always going to have more than and something better than you. *I would not buy a Taurus product only because of the numerous documented problems that people have had with them. It really is that simple.* You have your reasons for buying Taurus products, good for you that's your choice. Others have their reasons for not buying them that is their choice, that does not make them snobs.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Meh,,,

Aarond

.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I'm in the market for a single stack 9mm. I've looked at all that I can find available. I like the Ruger lc9-s and the S&W Shield and would probably go with the S&W do to the fact that I already have an M&P-9 full. I am holding off buying until I get a look at the Glock G43.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The article completely ignores the Springfield XDs, which is probably the best gun on the market in this price range. It is similar in size, even in .45 ACP, has better sights than those mentioned and similar trigger reach and trigger quality to the normal Glock offerings. The Glock may edge it out, on it's sleekness and simplicity, but it will be a near thing, and those who like the 1911 grip angle may prefer the XDs. I am hoping for a price war between the two, that will allow me to buy one or the other for around $425.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley:


> The article completely ignores the Springfield XDs


Springfield's are indeed nice guns, arguably better made than Glocks. Their only drawback is that they are a little more complicated to completely dis-assemble. Not a real problem for those who are familiar with working on guns. A price war would be great for those in the market for a good polymer striker fired pistol. Both Glock and Springfield are my two favorites in that category.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a Glock 17 recently again for a competition gun. But, I like my Shield better than a single stack Glock. I have had my shield for almost three years now.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Me......... :smt1099


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Just noticed that it is on sale here at Second Amendment gun shop. He is selling it for $529 Shields for $389, didn't see the XD-S listed.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I picked up a Glock 17 recently again for a competition gun. But, I like my Shield better than a single stack Glock. I have had my shield for almost three years now.


I like Glocks, but I have to agree with you here. I have the Shield 9, and it is a very good gun. I would stack it up against any manufacture out there.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> I like Glocks, but I have to agree with you here. I have the Shield 9, and it is a very good gun. I would stack it up against any manufacture out there.


I have to say that the 43 is coming out over priced for what it is. But, only time will tell.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Me. A new Glock is about as interesting as practice bleeding.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Sgt45 said:


> My G32 carries AIWB very nicely, with the 9mm barrel and mags, that's 15+1. I see very little use for a G43 in my safe.


 DIDDO! Same gun, same setup, same carry(using a Raven Concealment system), plus a 40 S&W barrel from KKM. 
As for me, I changed up from the 357Sig to the 40S&W over the 9MM mainly because of the breach face on the g32 slide.The base of the 9 is .050 smaller than that of the 357(40).
Should it (the 9MM setup) have any issues at the range- who cares! BUT in the event that there is an issue then I really need it- can't take that chance. hence the 40 setup. Which, by the way, I find much easier to shoot well over the 357Sig. Plus I'm old school and like the idea of the 180 grain bullet at 1K FPS


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

in a 9mm I like as many rounds as I can get, the beauty of a Glock 26/27 is that it can use the big brother magazines, not so with the 43.


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Glock 43 = $525
New sights =$100
8 round magazine=$40

M&P shield= $340
New sights= $100
Apex trigger=$80

I love glock but I think its a little too late. I dont consider it an upgrade to anything else on the market.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

:smt015 I'm sorry, did somebody say something?


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

at first I ignored this gun. I have the glock 19(love it) glock 23 + conversion barrel from lonewolf. They are defense/range guns and serve the purposes well. The G 23 with the lonewolf shoot very accurately by the way--love match grade barrels

anyway, my pocket carry had a feed issue(due to a magazine(one magazine) and that cause d panic. How could I trust it( I wa s not aware at that juncture that it was a magazine issue). I bought a G 43, came home with it...my wife loved it and took it for her summer carry thus sending me back to a roaring laugh by the LGS staff that day to buy myself one( my wife has confiscate d only 2 guns as hers --a glock 19 and a glock 43). So now I have 2 summer carry guns and several 9 month carry guns( glock 19, H+K VP 9 or walther ppq)..decision,decision--which to carry--poor me huh?


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

emax123 said:


> Glock 43 = $525
> New sights =$100
> 8 round magazine=$40
> 
> ...


your prices are off

gloch 43= 425.oo shield 399(where I live)

no need for night sights--it is a CQB weapon--IMHO


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

casurvivor said:


> in a 9mm I like as many rounds as I can get, the beauty of a Glock 26/27 is that it can use the big brother magazines, not so with the 43.


good point. I am sure there will be aftermarket 8-10 round magazine available soon--they can count me in--this glock 43 is very small in my big hands


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

May fall into the 36 area. 6+1 which some people like since thinner and other people don't like.


----------

